# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  يجوز رفع الدعوى القضائية مباشرة بعد تقديم طلب الى لجنة فض المنازعات دون انتظار

## مستشار عصام رميح

عمل اللجان المشار إليها وما يتضمنه من تقديم الطلب من صاحب الشأن مصحوبا ببيانات ومستندات وتحديد ميعـــاد لنظـــره وما قد يستلزمه من أجال وتكليف أى من طرفى النزاع بالمثول أمام اللجنة لتقديم الإيضاحات والمستندات , وما يستوجبه المشرع من ضرورة حضور أعضاء اللجنة حضورا صحيحا بجميع أعضائها , وكتابة المحضر وأسبابه متضمنا التوصية , كل هذه الإجراءات مع ما هو معلوم من بطء الإجراءات الإدارية وتراخيها يجعل من هذه المواعيد مواعيد تنظيمية , فإذا ألزم صاحب الشأن – أخذا بعكس هذا النظر  -  بضرورة إقامة دعواه بعد انقضاء ميعاد الستين يوما المشار إليه فإن ذلك يعنى تحول عمل هذه اللجان إلى مجرد إجراء شكلى لقبول الدعوى وتجريد هذا العمل من الهدف الذى تغياه المشرع من إنشاءها للمساهمة فى حل المنازعات وتخفيف العبء عن كاهل القضاء , مع ما فى ذلك أيضا من إعنات لصاحب الشأن وتكليفه بما يجاوز السعه بالتربص باللجنة وترصد خطواتها وقد لا يكون ذلك فى مكنته لعدم معرفته بتاريخ إصدار التوصية وتاريخ إخطار طرفى النزاع – لكل ذلك فإن ما يتفق وهدف المشرع من إنشاء هذه اللجنة وأخذا بنصوص القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2000 فى مجموعها وعلى وجهها الصحيح يجعل من المواعيد المقررة فى نص المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون مجرد مواعيد تنظيمية لعمل اللجان وليست مواعيد سقوط .
ومن حيث إنه لا يحاج فى هذا الشأن بأنه يترتب على الأخذ بهذ النظر عدم استقرار المراكز القانونية إذا تراخت اللجنة فى إصدار التوصية إلى ما بعد الستين يوما المشار إليها وتراخى صاحب الشأن بالتالى فى اللجوء للقضاء ذلك أن الوقت لن يطول بصدور التوصية أو اللجوء للقضاء على نحو يؤدى إلى عدم استقرار المراكز القانونية , كما أن البت فى مشروعية القرارات الإدارية – وهى أهم المنازعات التى تطرح على اللجنة يعلو فى هذا الشأن ووصم القرارات الإدارية بالمشروعية هو الذى يؤدى بالضرورة إلى استقرار المراكز القانونية على الوجه المقرر قانونا .
*احكام توحيد المبادى* *طعن رقم * *11234 لسنة 48** ق.ع - جلسة 14- 4**-2007*

----------

